

Ask HN: Website testing service, with a focus on improving conversion rates? - solve

There are many website review &#x2F; testing services that will make a video of a person testing your site and giving feedback, but the feedback is almost always with regard to design.<p>As many of us who&#x27;ve done conversion optimization for years know, often prettier != higher conversion rates.<p>Does any review service exist that focuses on giving conversion optimization feedback? Obviously you can test conversions with real users -- but they can&#x27;t really give you tips.
======
NewsReader42
usertesting.com

I found it quite insightful

~~~
solve
Do they focus on improving conversion rates, and have any experience in the
area of conversion rate optimization? Or is it reviews by random Mturk
freelancers?

Too often, these services end up giving you 10 minutes of whining about petty
font adjustments, that provably make no difference in conversion rates of the
real users.

